# who here like to shoot in their spare time?



## emt19723 (Aug 31, 2008)

thought maybe we could start a thread showing off our firearms and whatnot for those of us who are gun lovers.  figured id start the ball rolling here...


----------



## mikie (Aug 31, 2008)

Do you take that first (top) gun with you to work?  Just in case the patient gets combative?


----------



## emt19723 (Aug 31, 2008)

there are nights that i wish i could!!   lol   bad thing is, i dont even run in the city....which has had a couple more shootings this w/e.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 31, 2008)

*You know, I'm sorta "eh" about firearms...*

But I think it'd be cool to own and occasionally operate an old M-79 grenade (or golf ball?) launcher.

bloop......BOOM!
 Used to be rated for M-9 and M-16 in another life. If I owned anything now I wouldn't broadcast it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 31, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> But I think it'd be cool to own and occasionally operate an old M-79 grenade (or golf ball?) launcher.
> 
> bloop......BOOM!
> Used to be rated for M-9 and M-16 in another life. If I owned anything now I wouldn't broadcast it.



My thoughts exactly...I own several firearms, but it's nobody's business but my own.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 31, 2008)

*Hey, ffemt, can I borrow the old M-79 sometime?*

Brand new meaning to the phrase "Go shoot a few holes".


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 31, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> Brand new meaning to the phrase "Go shoot a few holes".



If I had one, I'd show it to you


----------



## EMT-G36C (Sep 1, 2008)

No firearms yet.

About to be 21 and may purchase my first handgun as a birthday gift to myself.

Get me signed up in a shootin class.

Nice gear OP.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 1, 2008)

Im too young for a gun :sad: But Man do they look cool!


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 2, 2008)

I have several weapons. I have a concealed weapons permit but don't generally carry firearms on my person. 

Most of my guns are for hunting. I actually got my bear tag this year. I had some fun explaining to the friend I talked into taking me bear hunting that even though I didn't eat meat, I wasn't opposed to killing animals. That was a fun conversation!

I like my guns, I take care of them, but when I'm laying them out and taking photos of them, I will know I've crossed a line.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 2, 2008)

I love skeet shooting, but haven't really had the time or chance to go for a few years. I was given a 12 gauge, pump action Winchester for my 16th birthday, which is currently keeping my father's guns company at my parent's house until I get my own place (read: no room mates).


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 2, 2008)

I shoot guns, paintball markers, and photography. Right now only an old .22 rifle, but once I turn 21 I will be picking up a Glock 17. Gotta love EMS getting LEO Discounts


----------



## Outbac1 (Sep 2, 2008)

I've been shooting guns and specifically handguns since before most of you were born. There is a certain "cool" factor about them but they incur a huge amount of responsibility. If you are going to own one or some,(it can be addictive and one may not be enough), you must learn to use it safely and responsibly. If you are going to use it learn to use it well. You are always responsible for where your bullet goes. If you are serious about shooting don't buy the latest wonder 9 or 45 or whatever. Get a good target 22lr. Yes a little 22. I've seen many people over the years buy a big gun and then never really learn to shoot it. When you can buy 22s for $1.50 a box and target ammo for $3.50, you can afford to shoot a lot. At $15.00 or more a box, not so much. After you have learned to shoot well then move up. 

  The shooting sports can be a lot of fun and a great stress relief. Or a great cause of stress. You try putting 60 consecutive shots into a 11.5mm circle at 10m (33ft), International airpistol. The world record is 593 and has stood for almost 20 years. It can be a lot of fun.


----------



## ILemt (Sep 3, 2008)

Hate Glock with a passion. (personal reasons)

Want to get a new AR15 carbine and a new(er) Smith / Wesson in either .40 (old FBI standard) or 10mm (new FBI standard) just as soon as I finish paying off my medic class.

As of now... a Remington 870 in 16 is all I can claim, though I did the M9, M16 and 249 SAW for familiarization in my USAF training.


----------



## fma08 (Sep 3, 2008)

I miss skeet shooting :sad: Haven't used my Beretta AL391 Urika 20g, in too long of a time.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 3, 2008)

Outbac1 said:


> If you are going to own one or some,(it can be addictive and one may not be enough), you must learn to use it safely and responsibly. If you are going to use it learn to use it well. You are always responsible for where your bullet goes.



See, I've come to believe that there are very few try accidents, but instead negligence and stupidity, when it comes to gun incidents. The rules to safe shooting are short, easy, and overlap. To have an "accident," several rules must be broken, or the owner has to do something incredibly stupid (i.e. the proverbial loaded gun in a shoe box in the top of the closet with a kid in the house). Anything else requires breaking several safety rules. Heck, the rules to safe shooting are so basic and easy that they are taught en mass to middle school aged boy scouts every year. 


Private gun ownership: Thinning out the herd, protecting the sheep, and adding a little chlorine to the gene pool since the 1400s.


----------



## EMT-G36C (Sep 3, 2008)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I shoot guns, paintball markers, and photography. Right now only an old .22 rifle, but once I turn 21 I will be picking up a Glock 17. Gotta love EMS getting LEO Discounts


really? I have to see if Il has that.

ILEMT do you know?

And you can own a AR-15 where you're at? Lucky.


----------



## emt19723 (Sep 3, 2008)

Outbac1 said:


> I've been shooting guns and specifically handguns since before most of you were born. There is a certain "cool" factor about them but they incur a huge amount of responsibility. If you are going to own one or some,(it can be addictive and one may not be enough), you must learn to use it safely and responsibly. If you are going to use it learn to use it well. You are always responsible for where your bullet goes.



yes!!  please refrain from being a Darwin Award participant.  you hear about these jokers all too often.


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a 12gauge shotgun, 22 and a 3030(my personal favorite).


----------



## Jon (Sep 3, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Private gun ownership: Thinning out the herd, protecting the sheep, and adding a little chlorine to the gene pool since the 1400s.



Well said.

And apparently Glock offers a First Responder discount - here is the Officer.com link:
http://forums.officer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60702

And here is where we talked about it here once before:
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=4351


----------



## emtjen15 (Sep 3, 2008)

I am have several firearms:

Sig-P230-carry gun
Walther-P22
Rugar-10/22
EAA-WIndicator
Remmington-870
Soon to have one or two more...

My husband is a Small Arms Instructon, I get all of the personel instruction I need.


----------



## EMT007 (Sep 3, 2008)

Man, I wish Sig offered a good deal to Fire/EMS like Glock does. Sig >>>> Glock


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 3, 2008)

EMT007 said:


> Man, I wish Sig offered a good deal to Fire/EMS like Glock does. Sig >>>> Glock



they should. they have to find a way to sucker people into buying a piece of poopey like that.... 



j/k. i dont mind sigs but they are overpriced.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 3, 2008)

EMT-G36C said:


> really? I have to see if Il has that.
> 
> ILEMT do you know?
> 
> And you can own a AR-15 where you're at? Lucky.



I believe that Glock offers it nation wide... ANd I want an AR-15 by Stag Arms left handed model too


----------



## Outbac1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Bossy Cow
 I'm guessing your 30-30 is most likely a Win 94 or similar. This is my favorite too. It is in 32Win Spl which is basicly (and ballisticly)the same as a 30-30. It has put a lot of meat on the table in the last 60 odd years since my grandfather bought it. 

  Good luck on your bear hunt. Wish I was close enough to get some of that bear meat you don't want for yourself. Its been a long time since I had corned bear and cabbage.


----------



## Outbac1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Firearm safety is sooooo simple. It really boils down to two simple things. MUZZEL CONTROL and FINGER CONTROL. Never point the muzzel at something you do not wish to shoot. Keep your G*%$@*N finger OFF the trigger until you WANT to shoot. Every so called accident can be traced to a failure of these two simple concepts. 

  For those who are contemplating getting a firearm, follow the above two rules faithfully and you will never have an "accident". So many times I have seen people pick up a firearm and the first thing they do is put their finger on the trigger. Only amatuers do that, professionals never do. And go take a firearms safety course to learn the other rules. 

 There Nuff Said.


----------



## marineman (Sep 4, 2008)

EMT-G36C said:


> And you can own a AR-15 where you're at? Lucky.



You can own one in most states. I don't know a whole lot about it but the biggest part is the civilian model is semi-auto not fully auto. Someone else can probably give more info but I believe there's something regarding clip size in some states.


----------



## EMT007 (Sep 4, 2008)

marineman said:


> You can own one in most states. I don't know a whole lot about it but the biggest part is the civilian model is semi-auto not fully auto. Someone else can probably give more info but I believe there's something regarding clip size in some states.



Actually, you can own the full-auto version in many states, but only with receivers built before 1986, thanks to a ridiculous gun control law...

And yeah, you can own one in almost all states... even California, which technically has an "assault weapons ban" that is very easy to get around (legally). h34r:


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 4, 2008)

there is no way to evade the awb in california.

the california approved ar15 version isnt an evasion of the law, it complies with it to the fullest. its also the biggest piece ever made.

machine guns are still perfectly legal to own in most states, as long as you meet the criteria. its not necessarily the receiver, its the registered part. a drop in auto sear that was registered before 5/86 is still legal to own and transfer and that can be placed into any compatible firearm. the same would be true of a fleming auto sear for the hk rifles and many other parts. the devil is in the details.


----------



## EMT007 (Sep 4, 2008)

^ fair enough - i guess I should have said that the CA AWB is so full of holes that its easy to obtain an AR-15 or AK style rifle while still being in full compliance with the law. But there is no one "CA approved version". You can buy any model not listed specifically in the law (basically models by COLT and a few others) and outfit it in accordance with the law. You can still have everything anyone else can - pistol grip, flash hider or muzzle compensator, bayo lug, grenade launcher, forward pistol grip, collapsible stock, etc.


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 4, 2008)

i would reccomend you research that further sir. there are a few discrepencies in what you've written.

this is a fairly concise guide to the laws in california.
http://ag.ca.gov/firearms/forms/pdf/Cfl2007.pdf


----------



## Jon (Sep 4, 2008)

Anyone else got any gun porn?


----------



## apagea99 (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL

I don't have any pics of mine....they're kinda shy 

I do have a Mossberg 500 that I put a home defense barrel on as well as a pistol grip. I also pulled the plug out of it.

Then I have an old British Enfield .308 rifle that I've been working to restore. I've got the bolt action working quite smoothly again and I plan on sanding and refinishing the wood if I can just find the time.

I don't have much time to shoot right now, so they pretty much just sit in their cases except for regular cleanings.


----------



## EMT007 (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry man, I'm 100% sure on this one. Like you said, the devil's in the details (like the difference between a registered FA receiver and a DIAS) - there are ways to comply with the letter of the law and still have all the fun features. 
As exhibit A, I present some gun porn (not mine unfortunately, but all legally owned by Californian's )


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 4, 2008)

*Alright, I'll spiel...*

My mom still owns her series 1912 Winchester lever action 3030. She's too old for recoil control in her wheelchair, though. (She also owns a 12 ga but I can imagine the recoil issue with THAT! Retrorockets!). As for me...one, with ammo, in good shape but unnecessary, just sentimental. But it is "at hand".

Untrained and unindoctrinated firearm owners bother me, a lot. No offense, but people who own lots of firearms, especially lots of new ones, bother me. This society.......don't get me started.


----------



## EMT007 (Sep 4, 2008)

Untrained I can see - but what do you mean "Unindoctrinated"?


----------



## Jon (Sep 4, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> ...Untrained and unindoctrinated firearm owners bother me, a lot. No offense, but people who own lots of firearms, especially lots of new ones, bother me. This society.......don't get me started.



I agree to a point... but I wonder what you mean about unindoctrinated?

However... I have many friends and acquaintances who carry a concealed firearm for their own protection, and even more so simply to exercise their constitutional right.

These friends spend LOTS more time at the firing range and taking classes than some of the LEOs I know. I'm honestly more worried about the LEO that carries a duty weapon every day, but only practices with it once or twice a year when the department tells them to.


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 4, 2008)

Outbac1 said:


> Bossy Cow
> I'm guessing your 30-30 is most likely a Win 94 or similar. This is my favorite too. It is in 32Win Spl which is basicly (and ballisticly)the same as a 30-30. It has put a lot of meat on the table in the last 60 odd years since my grandfather bought it.
> 
> Good luck on your bear hunt. Wish I was close enough to get some of that bear meat you don't want for yourself. Its been a long time since I had corned bear and cabbage.



It is a Win94. And don't worry, the meat isn't going to waste. I get the pelt and the priviledge of paying for the tanning. The husband of the friend I hunt with said he'd take the meat. But he says my friend and I have to pack it out... we're still negotiating on the details.


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 4, 2008)

sure, if they are _preban_. thats a completely differen ball game than new production/sale


----------



## EMT007 (Sep 4, 2008)

Negative - postban, new production. Like I said, I"m 100% sure about this, as are all the FFLs out here that sell AR lowers and parts.


----------



## EMT007 (Sep 4, 2008)

The thing that makes them legal is the magazine release - notice the funky-looking mag release in those pictures I posted. It allows you to easily release the magazines, but not with your finger - you must use a tool, like a bullet or other small object. 

From CA PC 12276.1: 


> “detachable magazine” means any ammunition feeding device that can be
> removed readily from the firearm with neither disassembly of the firearm action
> nor use of a tool being required.  A bullet or ammunition cartridge is
> considered a tool.


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 4, 2008)

im beating my head against the wall trying to make you understand this.

if they require special tools to reload them, they are not average production guns. they are specially designed to be california compliant. you still cant have the same hardware as everybody else. its has to be altered.

you cant just order anything you want from the bushmaster catalog. you cant go to gunbroker and buy any ar listed.

theres all sorts of laws you folks out there have that other people dont. the california compliant ar's arent "getting around the laws easily" as you originally posted. they are complying with them.

regardless, debating the myriad of firearms laws isnt very purposeful. agree too disagree on the sematics.


----------



## EMT007 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey its not worth getting upset over. I always enjoy discussing gun laws. Perhaps this is just a semantics-level misunderstanding. But the way you describe it, the entire gun has to be designed to be CA-compliant, like the old sealed-magwell guns that actually did have to be built specifically to comply with CA law. 

What I'm saying is that, thanks to the efforts of some gun owners in CA who decided to design and produce a drop-in magazine release, we actually can have all the same hardware as everyone else (in terms of meaningful parts of the gun - i.e. there is no sealed magwell or welded-in magazine). Changing out the mag release takes all of 2 minutes and is not a major alteration to the gun. There are no "special tools" - it can be a bullet tip, allen wrench, etc. But I guess its just a different way of looking at things... oh well


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 4, 2008)

Can we get back on topic please?

If you want to discuss the legality of firearms ownership, there are several good firearms related forums out there.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 5, 2008)

*Good question what IS "unindoctrinated"?*

Part training and part grandpa sitting you down before you plink your first Coors bottles.

1. Know about lethal force, what it really is, what the consequences are legal and personal even, and especially even, if you are in the right. US military even has a course on this, used to be a two-parter; LOAC ("Laws of Armed Conflict") and Use of Lethal Force. 

2. You can't just "know" safety, you have to have it stored into your spinal cord like walking and using the TV remote. That includes safe storage, cleaning and maintenance, and shedding the assumption that you will always hit what you aim for, or kill it cleanly, or that the bullet will stop magically at the range you want it to and not smack into the neighbor's barn or house.

3. Unlearn every Bruce Willis/Clint Eastwood/James Bond movie, etc., you have ever seen. 

Two words: Humility, and armsmanship. 

(I'm still waiting on that grenade launcher test-ride).

PS: If I seem like a wet blanket, here, you ought to hear me when I run into people who wax rhapsodic about combat knives. Reminds me why Cavalry Store models used to all be pimply faced kids.


----------



## ILemt (Sep 5, 2008)

EMT-G36C said:


> really? I have to see if Il has that.
> 
> ILEMT do you know?
> 
> And you can own a AR-15 where you're at? Lucky.



IL has no provision for EMS to get an LEO discount. Thank the Democrats that run everything north of I-80.

Second: Yes I can, you cant because you live north of I-80. Again, thank the :excl::excl: Democrats.
-- Current law states that no non-LE folk can own anything with a detatchable mag north of I-80 in illinois, there are other restrictions as well.


----------



## emt19723 (Sep 5, 2008)

ummmm...ok.  north of I-80 has different gun laws than those residents south of I-80????


----------



## rmellish (Sep 5, 2008)

There are very few if any federal gun laws. Most are set at the state level, and there are quite a few local ordnances as well.


----------



## ILemt (Sep 6, 2008)

emt19723 said:


> ummmm...ok.  north of I-80 has different gun laws than those residents south of I-80????




Yes. Totally different. 
Hell, in southern illinois you can even expect high schools to not hold classes on the first few days of deer season.

Also, the folks north of I-80 have totally separate statutes on the color of their ambulance lightbars. Up north vollies have a different light, and ever school has a metal detector and goes on lock down once the morning bell rings.


----------



## emt19723 (Sep 6, 2008)

wow....that has to be the most geographically-specific law standard i have ever heard of!    lol


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 6, 2008)

Last warning....get back on topic, please.  This is not the place to discuss firearms laws.


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 6, 2008)

ff: i have to disagree with you here(your not surprised are you?)

the original question was a general one regarding recreational shooting. it wasnt specific to any type of firearm. the rules and regulations regarding the purchase, sale, transfer, possession, carrying and discharging of firearms are certainly well within the generality of the original post.

"this is not the place to discuss firearms laws". by that do you mean this thread or this board? if you mean this thread, see above. if you mean this board, im curious as to how you would go about justifying that. now, i realize you dont have to justify yourself to me. but id ask that you humor me and explain how the discussion of any facet of _* lawful*_ ownership and use of firearms is inappropriate. if we are to limit our discussions to things that are only medical in nature, then half of the discussions in the "lounge" are therefore inappropriate.

i would wholeheartedly agree that the discussion of _illegal[/b] activity in any form should be prohibited. but we're not discussing illegal activity here. quite the opposite, as our discussion had morphed into what it takes to be compliant with the laws._


----------



## EMT-G36C (Sep 6, 2008)

Sweet. Oh man, I've never been too much into Glock, but that discount is pretty tempting. Time to start researching Glocks I guess.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 6, 2008)

No, I'm not surprised that you disagree with me.  

This is supposed to be an EMS forum, not a free for all zone where anything under the sun is discussed.  I have no problem with people discussing what they do in their spare time, but the issue becomes when the discussion turns to what is legal and illegal in various parts of the country.

Since we are an EMS forum, and not a firearms forum, we are NOT the resource for this type of information.  There are several firearms related forums out there that are more appropriate places to discuss those topics.  www.handgunlaw.us and www.opencarry.org are two forums that come to mind as being more appropriate and more accurate than any information here.


----------



## emt19723 (Sep 6, 2008)

EMT-G36C said:


> Sweet. Oh man, I've never been too much into Glock, but that discount is pretty tempting. Time to start researching Glocks I guess.



well, as stated before, i am a pretty big Glock buff. but yeah, go ahead and research them. one thing i will tell you though...depending on how deep of research you do, you might find a big to do about Glocks "kabooming."  thats all well and good...Glocks arent exempt from it. BUT, if you take those total numbers and put them in to contrast of how many Glocks are actually out there, its not a big percentage of them that do it at all. but of course, all the Glcok haters always want to make a big thing out of it and make it sound that any Glock you buy is gonna blow up in your hand. i have owned 8 Glocks now and i still have yet to ever have any problems with them. 

a REALLY good source of info on Glocks can be found out at www.glocktalk.com. just go there and type in a search for just about anything and youll find out just about anything you wanna know about them.B)


----------



## emt19723 (Sep 6, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> No, I'm not surprised that you disagree with me.
> 
> This is supposed to be an EMS forum, not a free for all zone where anything under the sun is discussed.  I have no problem with people discussing what they do in their spare time, but the issue becomes when the discussion turns to what is legal and illegal in various parts of the country.
> 
> Since we are an EMS forum, and not a firearms forum, we are NOT the resource for this type of information.  There are several firearms related forums out there that are more appropriate places to discuss those topics.  www.handgunlaw.us and www.opencarry.org are two forums that come to mind as being more appropriate and more accurate than any information here.



another good gun law site......  www.packing.org

ok......nevermind.  apparently the site doesnt work anymore.


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 6, 2008)

emt19723 said:


> another good gun law site......  www.packing.org
> 
> ok......nevermind.  apparently the site doesnt work anymore.



it hasnt for some time now.

if your looking for a forum for firearms, gunbroker isnt too shabby a corner of the internet.


----------



## HeavyCrow (Sep 8, 2008)

Not sure if anyone here is into it, but I shoot 3-gun matches and IPSC pistol matches for fun (Glock 35, RockRiverArms Ar-15, and switch between Rem Tac Police 1100 and Winchester Super X2). Anyway, I know some of the ranges in NC give discount on entry fees to EMS...like the idea of having an EMT around just incase something goes fubar. Anything like that in anyone else's area? I know Law Enforcement has their own shoots and comp. It would be cool to have an EMS class.


----------



## Jon (Sep 8, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> it hasnt for some time now.
> 
> if your looking for a forum for firearms, gunbroker isnt too shabby a corner of the internet.


http://www.thehighroad.org/ isn't bad either

There are also some regional ones... and firearm specific ones, like www.glocktalk.com and www.xdtalk.com


----------



## emt19723 (Sep 9, 2008)

Heavy.....i would love to get in to ISPC or any of those defensive shoots like that. the only problem is they never have any even relatively close to me. i hear they are fun though, and if i ever get the chance to, i will participate in one...just to see how i do.


----------



## HeavyCrow (Sep 9, 2008)

When you get the time go to www.uspsa.org and they usually have links to different shoots in different areas. A lot of them are at outdoor ranges, but I know the local indoor pistol range here has IPSC pistol shoots on wednesday nites. It cost $15 to $20 to enter, and you dont have to be a USPSA member. Also, check around some of your local military bases (if any close by) because they usually have a military/civilian range and put on comp there. Also, go to www.uspsa8.org/ and it has list and links to shoots, clubs, ranges in your area.


----------



## Don Gwinn (Jan 24, 2010)

*Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but*



> -- Current law states that no non-LE folk can own anything with a detatchable mag north of I-80 in illinois, there are other restrictions as well.



That's absolutely untrue.

First of all, there is no Illinois firearm law that has anything to do with I-80 or any region of the state larger than a county.  There are federal laws, statewide laws, county ordinances and municipal ordinances.

Secondly, Chicago and Cook County (the county in which Chicago is located) both prohibit "assault weapons." But it's a lot more complicated than banning any firearm with a detachable magazine.  Both ordinances have lists of firearms which are considered assault weapons by fiat (any variant on the AK family, for instance, is considered an assault weapon in Cook County, regardless of features.)  
Chicago has a list of features that make a weapon an "assault weapon" if it's not on that list, and furthermore allows the Superintendent of Police to add any weapon he wants to the list of prohibited "assault weapons" by personal  fiat.  However, the current Superintendent (Weis) wiped out the "Superintendent's list" when he took office and has not added any firearms to it since.
Cook County has a stringent set of features that identify assault weapons, and many weapons that aren't named on their list are included for that reason--for instance, several shotguns made by Mossberg and Remington, even pump actions.

Finally, yes, Illinois gun laws have a lot more to do with geography than with political party.  Democrats and Republicans from the Chicago area tend to vote for more gun control, while Democrats and Republicans from "downstate" tend to vote against it.  At the moment, though, there's a movement afoot to challenge gun control in Chicagoland as well. This week a town hall meeting in McHenry County just north of Chicago drew 500 people to hear the Sherriff and speakers from IllinoisCarry.org and the new McHenry Right to Carry coalition.

I moderate at www.thehighroad.us and www.thefiringline.com (the original forum from which The High Road sprang) as well as writing the Chicago Gun Rights Examiner column for Examiner.com and serving as a Director for IllinoisCarry.  Right now I'm working on finding Marshals to help with the IGOLD (Illinois Gun Owner Lobbying Day) at the state capitol in Springfield on March 10, so if anyone is willing to help out, please let me know.  The event has roughly doubled in size every year for the last few years, and indications are that we can expect 7500-10,000 gun owners this year.  Buses are available from all corners of the state, and if you've never seen IGOLD, you owe it to yourself to get there this year.  I'd love to have more EMTs as Marshals, just in case, so let me know.

And since this is supposed to be a showoff thread, here's my "Gun Blog .45" from Para-USA.  These were used for a weekend of training with Todd Jarrett at Blackwater's North Carolina campus (awarded to ten lucky bloggers by vote, and one lucky reader--me--by lottery) the summer before last.  Everyone had the option of purchasing the gun, and everyone did, though a couple have grumbled about them since.  If it didn't have the LDA trigger, it'd be nearly perfect.


----------



## sbp7993 (Jan 24, 2010)

keep the peace


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 24, 2010)

Well in my house I have 3 gun safe's that are full.  My family has always been big into hunting and most were ex military like myself.  I have received most of my guns through wills and such.  I have only bought about 5 of my guns.  My mossy 535.  my glock 17.  my s/w 30/30.  my Remington 870. and my ar15.  I do have a concealed carry permit but don't normally carry unless im going to a bad area like east stlouis.  The next gun I would like to purchase is the desert eagle .50 cal rifle.. only a few were made.  During my service in the army I shot some very cool guns.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, I do like shooting, but I am not going to blabber about the weapons I own. In my opinion, a public forum is not the best place to let people know what I have.

I will say that my favorite gun to shoot so far is my granddad's Lee-Enfield Mk-4 Mod-1 in .303 British. My grandmother bought it for him in 1946 for $17.50, right after the war. It is fun, powerful, and dosn't have alot of recoil. (But it is tough to find affordable .303 Brit in the US.)


----------



## Don Gwinn (Jan 24, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> Well in my house I have 3 gun safe's that are full.  My family has always been big into hunting and most were ex military like myself.  I have received most of my guns through wills and such.  I have only bought about 5 of my guns.  My mossy 535.  my glock 17.  my s/w 30/30.  my Remington 870. and my ar15.  I do have a concealed carry permit but don't normally carry unless im going to a bad area like east stlouis.  The next gun I would like to purchase is the desert eagle .50 cal rifle.. only a few were made.  During my service in the army I shot some very cool guns.



Cop permit? I have a Pennsylvania non-resident, but of course it's no good in Illinois.
Yet.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 26, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Im too young for a gun :sad: But Man do they look cool!



Wanna go shootin next month?


----------



## Don Gwinn (Jan 26, 2010)

I necro'd the thread . . . I don't know how long ago Sasha posted that.  Might have been a long time ago.


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 26, 2010)

Don Gwinn said:


> Cop permit? I have a Pennsylvania non-resident, but of course it's no good in Illinois.
> Yet.



high priority personal security


----------



## Jon (Jan 31, 2010)

Heck - you want to go shooting up north... let me know.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 31, 2010)

Jon said:


> Heck - you want to go shooting up north... let me know.



How far are ya from Target Master?


----------



## zzrider (Feb 1, 2010)

On topic: I have my LTC-A, here's my Beretta 92fs:






I also have two .22 target pistols (a Ruger MkIII and a S&W 22a) - great, cheap fun.  B)


----------



## Deltachange (Feb 4, 2010)

I own a Glock 21, and love that gun. I compete sometimes and do fairly well. I will be getting a CCW asap.


----------



## 41 Duck (Feb 4, 2010)

I got a few, and do a fair amount of shooting.  Occasionally, I even hit where I'm aiming. Current favorites are S&W Model 28, Kimber 1911, and Springfield M-1 Garand. 


Later!

--Coop


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 4, 2010)

I own a Mosin Nagant.  Shot it once a year ago.  The damn thing kills my shoulder.

I think I'll stick the the AR-15 family.  Sure, it's only .22, but it's a deadly .22 


Looking at doing a CCW course once I have money... (hmm... taxes?)


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## BLSBoy (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh hi there. 
How you doin?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2010)

I wanna go shooting tomorrow again  Although I need to get rid of my Daewoo soon.
Here's a pic of the bench the last time I went shooting:


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 5, 2010)

This is making me jealous. My shotgun is down at my parent's house and I currently live 30 minutes from two separate shot gun ranges. Grrr....


----------



## Motojunkie (Feb 5, 2010)

I got a friend that lives way out in the sticks so whenever we go shooting we just go to his backyard. Had a couple friends over one day.






Those zombies don't stand a chance . . .


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 5, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I wanna go shooting tomorrow again  Although I need to get rid of my Daewoo soon.
> Here's a pic of the bench the last time I went shooting:


 
Is that a Mosan-Nagant 1938 Carbine on the left? Or is it standard? And if not a 1938, what year?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Is that a Mosan-Nagant 1938 Carbine on the left? Or is it standard? And if not a 1938, what year?



91/30 full length rifle. Very fun to shoot  I've put a scout scope on it now just to play around with


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2010)

Motojunkie said:


> I got a friend that lives way out in the sticks so whenever we go shooting we just go to his backyard. Had a couple friends over one day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who's got the vertical AR on the right with the Ace style stock? That's the type of stock I want to get when I finish building my AR


----------



## TraprMike (Feb 11, 2010)

h34r:

unfortunate boating accident little over a year ago.... :sad:


----------



## TraprMike (Feb 11, 2010)

B)





LucidResq said:


>




this ^^ is a well dressed woman
B)


----------

